
Technology and Human Rights in Comics - benbreen
https://medium.com/taraaz/technology-and-human-rights-in-comics-e9c8c804e6bb
======
GrayTextIsTruth
I've been reading more philosophy lately and something that stood out is that
human-centric views, masked behind "welfare of mankind" has long-term
consequences. The are much larger problems such as deforestation, animal
extinction, pollution, that _human-centric views are responsible for_. Take
into account that we now have 8 billion people and human rights seems like a
worldview that's preventing any real sustainability.

~~~
ricc
Can you share to me your resources about this topic? I would love to read them
because I had a similar train of thought during one of my personal
“meditations”[0] but I was not able to follow up on it.

[0]: fancy term for doing nothing but stare into the distance and think about
things

~~~
GrayTextIsTruth
Sorry didn’t see this.

-“Biocentric Worldview” by Ludwig Klages

-“Can life Prevail” by Pentti Linkola

-“This Spoke Zarathustra” and “The Antichrist” by Nietzsche

If you want some spirituality the “On Being Pagan” by Alain De Benoit

Mostly about loving Life as opposed to just loving humans. Nietzsche and
Klages see Christianity (and Abrahamic religions in general) as contributing
to that change of worldview in Europeans.

